# bluetoothctl not working

## bastibasti

Hi

iam trying to use bluez  :Wink: 

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

kernel loads btusb during startup

usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

but when I use  bluetoothctl i get the prompt but it does not accept any input - like the keyboard is beeing ignored. and ctrl+c creates a newline

----------

## BT

Did you start the Bluetooth service? If the bluetoothctl prompt is white instead of blue, then the Bluetooth service is not running.

----------

